# Our new addition



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG!!!! How adorable. Is this an Akita puppy?


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

she's a smooth coated Chow Chow


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

mmmmm the chow is my favourite dog breed hands down!! ((well they're tied with the poodle )) but seriously I love Chows

Congratulations!!! 

I fell in love with the breed when I saw a magazine cover where Martha Stewart was posing with hers and ever since I've just been head over heels


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_How absolutely adorable!!!
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy your new Chow Chow


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

She is adorable! I actually have never met a chow and really don't know much about them - what are they like?


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Their temperament can vary greatly, depending on whether they're well bred or not. Goose is our third Chow (our elderly male passed on a few years ago and we have a two year old male, Aesop) and all have come from good breeders, so have all had great temperaments. They're a very stoic breed, can be a bit aloof. Very much an "I know you want me to do such and such, but could you explain why first?" kind of dog Many call them one person dogs..but that hasn't been the case with any of mine, so I tend to question that. Mine tend to love everyone Of course, I do socialize them the same as I would any pup. They're not too high energy.

I find them a very enjoyable breed, even if it does mean I have to hear "your dogs are nice, but I knew a Chow that did such and such" stories all the time. :rolffleyes:


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So cute. Congrats!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

grab - thanks so much for the info! I just love learning about the differences between breeds. Again, enjoy your adorable puppy!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

grab said:


> Their temperament can vary greatly, depending on whether they're well bred or not. Goose is our third Chow (our elderly male passed on a few years ago and we have a two year old male, Aesop) and all have come from good breeders, so have all had great temperaments. They're a very stoic breed, can be a bit aloof. Very much an "I know you want me to do such and such, but could you explain why first?" kind of dog Many call them one person dogs..but that hasn't been the case with any of mine, so I tend to question that. Mine tend to love everyone Of course, I do socialize them the same as I would any pup. They're not too high energy.
> 
> I find them a very enjoyable breed, even if it does mean I have to hear "your dogs are nice, but I knew a Chow that did such and such" stories all the time. :rolffleyes:


your little one has revitalized my love for this breed!!! ((which has been buried underneath all my poodley addiction XD))

I've actually put Marshall to the task of making a list of breeders for me to go over  ((with veto power)) and email :]


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

we'll always have a poodle, but we'll also always have one (or preferably two) Chows as well They're a great breed

here's our male (neutered)


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Hes gorgeous grab 
I love red Chow Chows!! and the creams...and the cinnamon ones...and the blacks XD well...if its a chow I'd love it as any colour lol

did you get both of yours from the same breeder?


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes. We were very pleased with Aesop's temperament, so we returned when we wanted a second

the chow club (Chow Chow Club, Inc. - Home) has a pretty decent list of breeders by state, if you're looking for a breeder closer to you (ours is on the west coast) It isn't a guarantee, of course, and you'd need to contact each one since, as with anything, there are good and bad. But, that's what we used as a starting point when seeking one out I started by getting a list of breeders, then checking the OFA site to make sure they did health testing, and then went on to contacting


----------

